

Free Tutorials to Learn Python: PDFs, eBooks, Online - noeticriptide
http://noeticforce.com/best-free-tutorials-to-learn-python-pdfs-ebooks-online-interactive

======
teddyh
I will never understand this obsession with unofficial documentation when the
official documentation provides a perfectly adequate tutorial:
[https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/](https://docs.python.org/3/tutorial/)

If the official tutorial or manual is lacking, the normal procedure should be
to improve it, not to write your own entire document.

Or, in today’s parlance: Submit a pull request _before_ you fork the project
or write a complete replacement for it.

~~~
karpodiem
I think the issue that many beginners have with official documentation is
somewhere along of the line of - 'okay, this is great but what can I actually
do with this?', which is outside the scope of official documentation.

These courses/books provide examples that may benefit people who are looking
to get into Python/programming to solve a specific problem or to build
something they've envisioned.

~~~
teddyh
In theory, what you say could be true. In practice, however, this is _not_
what I find when I happen to read these tutorials/beginner’s guides.

------
heyalexej
Great resources. Another one worth adding might be the recently published
[https://github.com/yasoob/intermediatePython](https://github.com/yasoob/intermediatePython)
which got quite a bit of positive feedback, both, here and on the python
subreddit.

------
waldrews
I see lots of intro-to-Python tutorials. Is there a recommended "best
practices" guide - e.g. virtualenvs, project organization and directory
structures, advanced debugging, packaging and deployment?

~~~
waldrews
[http://docs.python-guide.org/en/latest/](http://docs.python-
guide.org/en/latest/) apparently covers all of the above.

------
pavornyoh
Thank you for sharing. This is awesome.

------
burkesquires
Nice list! Thanks for compiling!

